# Cycle Question



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

I set up a 29 gal. Monday with live sand and 3 fake rocks with intentinos on getting live rock tuesday morning, the guy i was getting the rock from now cannot give me the rock until saturday but the cycle has already started, if i add the live rock now will it mess up the cycle? or jus make it take a little longer?


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

I've never heard of rock messing up the water cycle.
if anything, putting the live rock in will only speed up the cycle. 
plus, I don't think the cycle even started because nothing is in there, only the sand.

just make sure you get over 29 lbs. of live rock, and it will be perfect. =]


----------

